# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Official Aesthetic Gym Music Thread

## Aames

Rules: Only trance, house, hardstyle, DnB, etc. Do not post rap, rock, pop, country (lol gtfo), jazz, RnB, or any other genre you can think of to try and circumvent the rules. 

I'll try to add my own contributions a few times a week. In honor of my re-dedication to the gym and a restart of my new life in pursuit of total aesthetics, I bring you Restart by Atmozfears (in the genre of hardstyle for those interested in learning more about superior forms of music). 

Fuark.

----------


## Shan

Pearl Jam Always

----------


## NotBelievingIt

I really need to get a phone so I can stop listening to 'Anytime Radio' at my Anytime Fitness.

I like the thread idea, good start to a collection of music.

You can't not have Black Sabbaths Iron Man on a playlist....it was pretty much required once every 30 minutes back in High School. heh

----------


## Proper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lETmskoqh30

How do I embed videos like that? lol I should know this, I'm in IT.

----------


## Proper

NVm Figured it out.
BTW, does it matter if its recent? within the past decade? I use to listen to a lot of 90's trance/techno stuff. But I still do find the ocassional good sounding house stuff these days.

----------


## BigThinker

My gym has a couple TV's.  I usually just watch the news or The Dog Whisperer -- goddamn I love that show.

----------


## BigThinker

> He recently divorced his wife and attempted to kill himself. It's so sad


 That would be a terrible waste of a salt & peppered NW0.

----------


## Aames

Strong rule-breaking in this thread. Oh well. Shout out to Proper for following the rules. Love you, brah.

----------


## Proper



----------


## Proper

Old School DNB

----------


## TheLaughingCow

You said no rap, but you can't have a serious discussion of workout music without including these two:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5YJfPBqPNE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1xXYeNrW9k

----------


## Aames

> Old School DNB


 Fuark. This and the one above it are really good tracks. Excellent taste. 




> You said no rap, but you can't have a serious discussion of workout music without including these two:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5YJfPBqPNE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1xXYeNrW9k


 

Anyway, my contribution for the weekend:

----------


## Proper

Something different if you're into the romanian dance tracks

----------


## Proper

Lol Oh yeah last one for the week for me. Biggest douche bag ever in this video but girls are grade A's.

----------


## baldozer

> Rules: Only trance, house, hardstyle, DnB, etc. Do not post rap, rock, pop, country (lol gtfo), jazz, RnB, or any other genre you can think of to try and circumvent the rules.


 I love trance music, especially uplifting trance!

----------


## baldozer

As far as metal music is concerned, this is the song that will get you pumped the most, insane vocals, drums and guitars!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU

----------


## Aames

Proper, I really like the third track you posted in that series. 




> I love trance music, especially uplifting trance!


 Trance is my favorite genre of music. My hatred for you is turning into love. 

More hardstyle.

----------


## Aames

Here's some uplifting trance dedicated to my new friend, Baldozer:

----------


## chrisis



----------


## Proper



----------


## Aames

Chrisis, I didn't know you liked EDM. Good tracks, brah.

Proper, great stuff again. I'm going to have to dedicate some time this week to putting all these songs on my iPod.

My contribution is a few years old, but still really gives me goosebumps. Makes me think of Zyzz =(

----------


## iH8d0ugh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtppf3xkby4

noisia stigma

----------


## BigThinker

Probably doesn't follow the rules, but it's what I listen to.
Rare Jimi Hendrix.  Crunchy guitar.  Soulful lyrics.
If anyone cares enough to listen to it, skip to "Power of Soul".

----------


## Proper

I stumbled on some in my old playlist. Trippy stuff when I was on M.











Don't mean to overload but I just love this thread too much. Much appreciated Aames for starting it!

EDIT: ROFL I just realized its a string of girls for the video clips. Was just youtubing the names I had saved on a notepad.

----------


## Aames

Strong tracks as always, Proper. Thank you for contributing so much. 

Guys, I have to share this song before I forget. It's a mash-up of my two favorite trance tracks of all time. It is astonishingly beautiful and arouses many feels deep inside of me. I think of Zyzz and it elicits a sort of hopeful melancholy that is characteristic of really good trance and characteristic of my struggles at the moment. It is, in many ways, the theme song to my cocoon mode. I hope you enjoy it.

----------


## chrisis

Glad you liked Aames. Here's some more, dunno if you can download them somehow?

----------


## Aames

Great tracks again, Chrisis. I especially liked the first one. First State is very good.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

*Russia Privejet:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNsAK_Q1PAA

*Because Basshunter is better in Swedish: Camilla*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Lo5QK9NGO4

*And here's some random eloctronica that everyone else will probably hate: Chaoz Fantasy*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICD_i0YpTMI

*An excellent remix by random dude: Crying Soul*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG_MNaG2OZ0

----------


## Aames

> *Never forget.*


 Absolutely sickening. <3

This one is my favorite since Enough is Enough gives me all kinds of feels:

----------


## Desmond84

Right now, I'm going nuts at the gym with this mixtape! 

Enjoy guys  :Smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERyvhGxI4Po

----------


## Aames

> Right now, I'm going nuts at the gym with this mixtape! 
> 
> Enjoy guys 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERyvhGxI4Po


 Deadmau5 and Daft Punk are sell-outs but I will give it a listen anyway lol. Thanks for your contribution, mate.

----------


## chrisis



----------


## iH8d0ugh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyYTO4LJYlY

Luke bond & mark frisch - The other side

----------


## Aames

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyYTO4LJYlY
> 
> Luke bond & mark frisch - The other side


 Great taste, brah. That was on repeat a few months ago. 

Chris, good to see you post again. I take it you are more of a house fan than a trance fan? Sunshine is a classic for me.

Here's one that I've been listening to a lot lately:

----------


## Youtreex

Yes Gym is the Official place of Body maintenance.

Read here the best and emotional status or most unique Hindi content for your entertainment. We are showing this website keeping in mind all your needs. In a day or every day, all of you can also come here and read Emotional Sad Shayari, Love Shayari, Poem on India in Hindi that too for absolutely free.

----------


## wiki222

You must listen to music to get motivated at the gym and another reason to relax your mind

----------


## Moltow

Am I the only one who just puts on the first playlist with songs to work out on Youtube? Well, it happens most of the time, but I can say that my gym doesn't always have stable internet connection, so I just downloaded some tracks with Mp3Juice a few weeks ago, and now I listen to them on shuffle. In my case, listening to music is just a way to get focused while working out, and I don't care about it much, to be honest.

----------

